# Bonjour tristesse



## Outsider

Many of you no doubt know this novel by the French author Françoise Sagan, recently deceased. I'm more interested in a close translation, but you can also tell us about how the title was translated in your country. In Portuguese (Portugal):

Bom dia, tristeza.


----------



## jonquiliser

I see the title of the translation to Swedish of the novel is "Ett moln på min himmel" (approx. "A cloud over my sky"), but a more literal translation would be "Goddag, sorg" (or: Goddag, ledsamhet).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

There are three titles used in Turkish:

Günaydın hüzün
Hoş geldin hüzün
Merhaba hüzün


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* Tervetuloa, ikävä (Bienvenue, tristesse)


----------



## belén

Spanish: Buenos días, tristeza

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: _Sveikas, liūdesy_


----------



## Whodunit

The title has never been translated into German, so we know the book as "Bonjour tristesse."


----------



## Outsider

The title is probably best known in French in Portugal, too. However, in the translation I read the title was in Portuguese.


----------



## Nanon

In Russia, "Bonjour, tristesse" is "Здравствуй, грусть". The Russian language uses second person singular here so that sadness can sound more familiar.

Just for info: Sagan took the title from the French poet Paul Eluard. The original poem is here (A peine défigurée). By the way, the poem also uses "tu".


----------



## Outsider

Merci bien, Nanon. Je ne le connaissais pas.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> The title is probably best known in French in Portugal, too. However, in the translation I read the title was in Portuguese.


 
Well, the only German translation I was able to find was _Willkommen, Traurigkeit_. That, however, means _Bienvienue, tristesse_. A closer translation would be _*Guten Tag, Traurigkeit*_.


----------



## Thomas1

This is what I managed to find in Polish:
_Witaj smutku_ (Welclome sadness)


Tom


----------



## elroy

Arabic: مرحبا أيها الحزن - _Hello, (O) sadness._


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch it would be *Dag, verdriet* (or *treurigheid*, depends).


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

*Chào nỗi buồn !*

With Paul Eluard's poet : *Buồn ơi ! Chào mi !*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

What about English? Does anyone know? For some reason, I have the feeling that the original title was kept. Sometimes, though, titles differ depending on countries (UK and Ireland, States, Canada, Australia...)

I know that Jack Kerouac wrote _Tristessa_ inspired by Sagan's novel. I read the Spanish version some years ago, which, as Belén pointed out, was called "Buenos días, tristeza"


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: Bună ziua, tristeţe.
But you can also say: Bonjur, tristeţe.


----------



## Lugubert

In Swedish, Bonjour tristesse or _Ett moln på min himmel _(A Cloud in my Sky).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lugubert said:


> In Swedish, Bonjour tristesse or _Ett moln på min himmel _(A Cloud in my Sky).


 
Really? How interesting!!!!


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
Buongiorno (or buon giorno), tristezza.


----------



## Qcumber

Would the Arab equivalent be: ahlan wa sahlan, Huzn?
²|n Ø¸~¼ Ø·Ç


----------



## Qcumber

Would the Tagalog (Philippines) equivalent be: *Kumustá ká, kalungkútan*?


----------



## Whodunit

Qcumber said:


> Would the Arab equivalent be: ahlan wa sahlan, Huzn?
> ²|nØ¸~¼Ø·Ç


 
Is it just me or did you use some encoding the forum can't cope with?

Anyway, what you wanted to say is: اهلا وسهلا، حزن

However, I think your sentence lacks the vocative particle يا, if you don't wish to use a definite article.


----------



## Qcumber

Would the Japanese equivalent be: “Ohayou, kanashimi”?
お早う悲しみ


----------



## Qcumber

Whodunit said:


> Is it just me or did you use some encoding the forum can't cope with?
> 
> Anyway, what you wanted to say is: اهلا وسهلا، حزن
> 
> However, I think your sentence lacks the vocative particle يا, if you don't wish to use a definite article.


I just don't see what you mean, both my Arabic and yours are displayed on my screen, and they are exactly the same.
Yes, I should have added yaa. Thanks a lot.
*ahlan wa sahlan, yaa Huzn?*
*²|n يا Ø¸~¼Ø·Ç*


----------



## Outsider

Just for the record, I can't see your characters right either, Qcumber.


----------



## Qcumber

Do you see these? (MS-Word)
اهلاوسهلاياحزن


----------



## Outsider

Those I can see.


----------



## Alijsh

This book has been translated into Persian under this title: *salâm bar qam* (سلام بر غم) literally: Hello to sadness (tristesse). It's a very good and literary translation and I don't see any reason to change it


----------



## su123

*Catalan:*

Bon dia, tristesa.

su123


----------



## Flaminius

Qcumber said:


> Would the Japanese equivalent be: “Ohayou, kanashimi”?
> お早う悲しみ


*
Japanese:*
悲しみよこんにちは
konashimi-yo konnichiwa


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek*

It has been translated as "Καλημέρα θλίψη" (kaleem*e*ra thl*i*psi), and it is a direct translation of the original.


----------



## elroy

Qcumber said:


> Would the Arab equivalent be: ahlan wa sahlan, Huzn?
> ²|nØ¸~¼Ø·Ç


 Did my post #13 somehow slip under the radar?


----------



## Anatoli

*Chinese Mandarin:*

悲戚你好。Bēiqī nǐhǎo. Sorrow, hello.

On Arabic:
Is the noun "sorrow" (حزن) pronounced "Huzn" or "Hazan"? (H = 7)?


----------



## elroy

Anatoli said:


> On Arabic:
> Is the noun "sorrow" (حزن) pronounced "Huzn" or "Hazan"? (H = 7)?


 The former.

Sorry, forgot to add a transliteration again!

Here it is: _marHaban ayyuha 'l-Huzn(u)_


----------



## Anatoli

That's OK, Elias, no need to apologise, I am curious, so I am asking.  Thank you


----------



## Qcumber

elroy said:


> Did my post #13 somehow slip under the radar?


Apparently, yes. Sorry. Do you also mean there is no other possibility than yours?


----------



## elroy

Qcumber said:


> Apparently, yes. Sorry. Do you also mean there is no other possibility than yours?


 Not that I know of.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Bonan tagon, malgajeco_ or _Bonan tagon, tristeco_.  I haven’t seen this book translated yet.  It is referred to by its French title in the Esperanto Wikipedia article on Françoise Sagan.


----------

